# Rossa Daytona 1 RSI



## d1217 (Mar 29, 2010)

After wanting to try a blade i decided to give this a go. 
Although i have only tested it at home on the carpet, i must say its brilliant, got it from ag for a very good price. The face is very soft and would definately give it more marks for feel compared to the agsi+ insert, so if you want something really soft would definately give this a try.
By the way anyone who would like to know about the RSI insert, it is a very soft insert without any grooves, just a smooth surface.

thanks.


----------

